# I have a seam on my pillars



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, I get seam lines on my taper candles since they're made with the old fashioned style metal molds. I leave them since they are a natural part of the authentic process and customers realize that. On pillars that have blemishes I'll warm up my presto pot and "roll them" on their sides to smooth them out. It takes a little practice and You have to keep it moving or you end up with flat spots. As you pick it up, tilt it to let any melted wax drip off the bottom. Hope everything else with the candles is going well. berkshire bee


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

we have a buffalo mold with a seam on its back and face. just take a knife and scrape gently. a little at time until you get down to the same level. you can polish on a candle and get rid of all the mars pretty easy with some practice.


----------

